# Venison Recipies



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Since the season is upon us Deer Slayers again(lol), was wondering what everyones's fav recipe is ?? My current fav will be listed below...I'm hoping one of ya'll will post my new fav.

2 fresh young tender backstraps

1 brick cream cheese

1 jar sliced jalepeno's

2 packs bacon

------------------------------------------------------

marinade

1/2 cup Soy Sauce

1 cup Worcertshire sauce

2 bottles ZESTY italian dressing

6 cloves fresh garlic(chopped or garlic pressed)

1 cup brown sugar

1/4 dale's reduced sodium steak sauce

1/4 pineapple juice

2 tbls rep pepper flakes(for spice add more)

4 tblspn Montreal Steak seasoning

1/2 apple cider vinegar

--------------------------------------------------------

Marinate Backstraps overnight at least. I like 2-3 dayspersonally.

slice meat into 1 inch thick strips

Pound meat with mallet till it's 1/2 inch thick

put 1 spoonfull cream cheese and 2-4 jalepeno's on deer steak

roll meat up with bacon on the outside.Secure with toothpick

grill over med low to med till bacon is done..

Best served over grilled Conecuh Sausage( who wants stinky veggies)lol


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

1 lb Country Crock Butter

1/4 Cup White Vinegar

2Large sweet Onions

1 Clove Garlic (Peeled)

1 Deer Ham

Cutonions into 1/4s and boil along with the garlicusing a little more water than whatyou normally use. After getting onions and garlic fully cooked add butter and vinegar. When butter is melted remove from heat. This is called The Boil

Place Deer Ham in large pan. (You will need a cover for the Pan.) Salt and Pepper the Ham adding the spices you like to use (Corriander, Cavendars, etc)you get the picture. Pour your boilin with the Deer Ham. Make sure ham is about half covered with boil add more water if needed. Cook in Oven Coveredat 325 for about 3 to 3.5 hours or until done. Shank bone should be starting to show on both ends.

Your spices will add the flavor and the vinegar will make it sweet.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

4# venison roast cut into 1 1/2 inch cubes</DIV>1/4 cup bacon drippings</DIV>salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper</DIV></DIV>1 cup olive oil</DIV>1 cup all purpose flour</DIV>1 can tomato sauce</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>8 medium onions, chopped</DIV>2 bunches green onions, chopped</DIV>1 large bell pepper, chopped</DIV>1 cup chopped celery</DIV>2 cloves garlic, chopped</DIV></DIV>6 cups water</DIV>juice of 2 lemons</DIV></DIV></DIV>With the olive oil and flour, make a roux with continuous stirring. Use a Dutch oven or big pot. When the roux is dark, add the tomato sauce and cook a while longer with continuous stirring. If you haven't burned the roux,add all the chopped vegetables, stir, cover, and simmer on low heat, with occasional stirring for about an hour, or less if you have softened the vegetables in the microwave while you were making the roux.</DIV></DIV>While waiting for the vegetables to cook,cut up and borwn the venison seasoned with salt and pepper in the bacon drippings in a large skillet.Then add the browned venison to the cooking vegetables, stir and simmer for another 30 minutes, with occasional stirring. Then add the water and lemon juice,cover, and cook slowly for a further 2 hours or morewith an occasional stir. Serve over rice.</DIV></DIV>Joraca</DIV></DIV>


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo, your's sounds great!!! I'll have ta try it!

I love my deer jerky outta all the other ways I prepare it and that recipe can be found doing a search on here....

As fer my deer, I like cutting the backstraps into 1/2 inch pieces and hammer it out w/ a toothy tenderizer. Soak it in terayaki and egg fer 8-12 hours thenbatter it w/ seasoned flour (zatarans is fine) and put a bunch of "smack ya mama" seasoning in. Then fry it in olive oil or deepfry it!!!

I also do the same with the backstrap then cut it into small strips and marinate it the same. I then hollow out jalepeno's and stuff with the marinated back strap. Then wrap it in bacon and throw it on the grill!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Venison Neck Roast

1 deer neck- deboned and butterfly

1 ham net bag

1/4 cup EVOO

1 sliced red bell pepper

1 sliced green bell pepper

1 sliced onion ( prefer Vidalia)

1 small can of whole baby mushrooms ( drained) 

lay out the butterflied neck

2 table spoons of ground black pepper

2 table spoons of salt

1 table spoon of garlic powder

sprinkle the salt and pepper

on the meat

layout the onion and peppers

sprinkle the garlic

then roll up the neck and put it in the net bag

put the 1/4 cup of EVOO in a crock pot

put the neck roll in the crock pot 

cook on high for 3 to 4 hours

then turn down to med for about 2 hours

serve with mashed potatoes and asparagus spears


----------

